# Chopin: Polonaise in A flat Major op. posth.



## skrjablin

Chopin: Polonaise in A flat Major op. posth. .

Me playing the piano (a small Yamaha grand).


----------



## growley

You sound very fluid and musical! Lovely recording and I too have a small yamaha grand!!  snap!! I love it so much, have you tried any other polonaises? Oh and what model is your piano???


----------



## skrjablin

growley said:


> You sound very fluid and musical! Lovely recording


Thank you!



> have you tried any other polonaises?


No, I'm afraid not, but maybe a couple of Chopin waltzes will be recorded and put up on the Youtube page, sooner or later...



> Oh and what model is your piano???


I don't remember but it is about 160 cm long.


----------



## skrjablin

Here's a bonus. Instead of starting a new thread, I will post another recording of mine here.

*Haydn: Sonata 57 in F Major Hob. XVI/47*

1. Moderato
2. Larghetto; 3. Allegro


----------



## skrjablin

And here is a Chopin waltz as I promised:

Chopin: Waltz in D flat Major Op. 64 no 1 "Minute Waltz"


----------



## Aramis

What connects Minute Waltz with hamster?


----------



## skrjablin

Aramis said:


> What connects Minute Waltz with hamster?


Can't you picture it running around in a hamster wheel to the accompaniament of this waltz?


----------



## skrjablin

Now with video of the pianist's fast-moving hands:

Chopin: Polonaise in A flat Major op. posth.
Haydn: Sonata 57 in F Major Hob. XVI/47; 1. Moderato 
Haydn: Sonata 57 in F Major Hob. XVI/47; 2. Larghetto, 3. Allegro


----------

